# Need help setting up QoS on a TP-Link W8901G router



## nard (Sep 8, 2010)

ez guys,

im currently trying to correctly setup a TP-Link W8901G router to give my computer the highest priority for the internet connection. Im sitting in an office in Laos with a veery slow inet connection (30 kB/s downstream max., but mostly its around 1-2 kB/s due to the other employees downloads and the trojans uploading all the sensitive data to their maker :laugh: ). Im supposed to fix all the pc problems here, but i need a working inet connection to solve most of them.

enough background story, here are my current settings:
http://i54.tinypic.com/2cq01hd.jpg

and here is my ipconfig: 
http://i56.tinypic.com/2llhq1i.jpg
obviously my network adress is 192.168.1.102 . i connect to the router over another hub, which is connected to the router itself. (but i can still enter the router interface over 192.168.1.1). 
i tried entering my mac adress, but i always get the message that its not valid.

I have no clue what im supposed to enter at the "destination" arrays and ain't too sure about the other fields as well.

help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,
a clueless volunteer


----------

